
DVD Jon Hacks iPhone: No Activation Required - mattjaynes
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2007/07/dvd-jon-hacks-i.html
======
acgourley
I guess if someone got skype on it and the price fell, this might make sense
to some people. Still nice to know you can develop on it (kinda of) without
needing to get a contract.

------
kul
I remember the dude at the Apple store convincing me that this wasn't
hackable. Still, the SIM card hack is where it'll be really valuable.

